
Holvi lets startups compare their finances to Apple's first year - Setok
http://arcticstartup.com/2014/02/03/holvi-lets-startups-compare-their-finances-to-apples-first-year
======
chalgo
Comparing your bank account against an Apple template seems like a big waste
of time. What is the point of this? Just a hook to get people to signup to
your service and fill them with wild ideas of being the next Apple based
solely on finances?

~~~
Geee
The Apple template is just an example account so you can see how the service
works and how the features can be used in a real company without explaining
everything in a lengthy documentation.

------
j_s
Nice way to collect all kinds of otherwise private info.

------
nicolsc
utterly pointless.

